# 790GX vs 790FX?



## Forevermore1337 (Nov 16, 2008)

I was just wondering what the difference is.  There's a whole 30 dollar difference in the two motherboards i'm considering, and one is a GX and one is an FX.  Can someone explain to me the benefits of the newer FX and if it's worth it.

Thanks.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 16, 2008)

The GX just has onboards video, but is really the same chip as the 790X, runs CF in 8X-8X. The 790FX runs CF in 16X-16X.


----------



## Forevermore1337 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

